#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  VB and ProE WildFire 4

## Alejandro

Hello Everybody,



I need help in this issue, for my job I've wrote some aplications for Autocad using VB and VBA, and now I would like to write aplications for Pro Enginner wildfire 4, but unfortunately I don't have any book for reference.

If anyone has books or information related, please share it

Thank you in advance

Alejandro.,See More: VB and ProE WildFire 4

----------


## alma111

Does Pro/E have functionality with Visual Basic or some programming language?



I am a recent grad, new to Pro/E and have a little VBA experience.  I am trying to create some code which will allow me to automatically open Pro/E files, create PDF's and then close the file.  I haven't used these community type sites much either, so I don't think I am searching very effectively. If someone could point me in the right direction I would be so grateful.



Eager to learn all I can,



     thanks very much,

----------


## ferrari80

Alma,

On publishing/creating pdf or converting proe dwg to dxf, dwg etc. You can use pro/batch (comes with Proengineer) or use 3rd party tools like spekan (available as freeware)

Thanks

----------

